# Video clip now working...



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I could only get it to do a small part...but better than nothing!!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww sooooo cute ...


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Lovely Betty
Lovely Ted
Love your garden


----------



## Jmer64 (Mar 20, 2012)

Haha! The big one is SO teasing the little one with the stick! What funny personalities they all have!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Fiver said:


> Lovely Betty
> Lovely Ted
> Love your garden


The garden is a mess...the trench / moat has been dug out in anticipation of a conservatory being built for the doggies!!!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg how cute!! I love the way puppies waddle about! He must be really tiny because betty is a little toot xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaahh love this video Colin - both Poos are absolutely gorgeous and I am so envious of your beautiful garden  x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love the way Betty teases him with the stick. You are going to have a lot of laughs! Betty looks taller in the video or is it just 'Tiny Ted'!! Very cute!! x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Right I'm off to bed - I think we're all going to be dreaming choccie poos tonight! - hope you have a good night Colin! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> I love the way Betty teases him with the stick. You are going to have a lot of laughs! Betty looks taller in the video or is it just 'Tiny Ted'!! Very cute!! x


Actually Jane that is not a stick....it is a frozen.....errr, ermmm, well better off not knowing

Bettys legs look a bit longer when her coat is a bit shorter....gave her a bit of a chop a couple of weeks ago when it was really hot!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh now you've said it - I can see what it is - Biscuit loves those! x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

What a little pudding! Beautiful dogs


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Lovely video! They are so cute together :love-eyes:


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

That is such a fab video Colin


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh lovely poos  they look fab together xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So cute !!! they will be best of friends for sure !!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Lovely video....they are best friends already and Betty is such a tease!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Love it Ted seems so in control bit like 'hey I'm not that bothered do what you want!'


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Can we have another video Colin? Please?? Love seeing these chunky monkey puppy poos running about.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes we need more puppy updates please!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ggrrr ...I thought I had got some really good footage of the pair of them taking toys out of their toy box...only to find I had not been recording!!! Well , it is a new camera( my excuse and I'm sticking to it!!) ...and now the batteries have run out


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Ggrrr ...I thought I had got some really good footage of the pair of them taking toys out of their toy box...only to find I had not been recording!!! Well , it is a new camera( my excuse and I'm sticking to it!!) ...and now the batteries have run out


Colin! Talk about bad timing, get your act together! :furious::rant::talktohand:
Lol, I have always wanted to use those smilies....thanks! :laugh:


----------

